# So what happens when we don't get Oden or Durant?



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

My pessimistic attitude applies here. What happens when (if) we don't get either of 'em? Where does this franchise go? What kind of moves can DA make?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

the first move is the firing of DA...there is absolutely no question about it


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

If not Oden or Durant, Brandon Wright or Thad Young, this will be remembered as an excellent draft year.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh no, I could not handle the Celtics with out a championship...oh wait, we have been able to handle it for the past twenty years...I guess we'll just redo another year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

They draft either Josh McRoberts or Yi Jianlian for marketing, Danny announces that {insert name here} is who he wanted all along, and would have selected them even if we had picked first. The neanderthals get excited and declare that we got the best player in the draft, and that the Celtics are on the verge of winning 750 games and 12 titles in the next decade. Then the team plays .500 ball, Pierce gets fed up and requests a trade. Pierce is dealt for 20¢ on the dollar and the neanderthals hold a circle jerk to celebrate the best young team in the NBA. In 2014, after three playoff appearances in thirteen seasons, Wyc. & Co. sell the team to a group composed of actual basketball fans, who proceed to clean house and bring in competent management. The Celtics win a title before my demise.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> They draft either Josh McRoberts or Yi Jianlian for marketing, Danny announces that {insert name here} is who he wanted all along, and would have selected them even if we had picked first. The neanderthals get excited and declare that we got the best player in the draft, and that the Celtics are on the verge of winning 750 games and 12 titles in the next decade. Then the team plays .500 ball, Pierce gets fed up and requests a trade. Pierce is dealt for 20¢ on the dollar and the neanderthals hold a circle jerk to celebrate the best young team in the NBA. In 2014, after three playoff appearances in thirteen seasons, Wyc. & Co. sell the team to a group composed of actual basketball fans, who proceed to clean house and bring in competent management. The Celtics win a title before my demise.



he pretty much said it, but I was hoping that we can trade our pick. I think we need a center. We should get Zaza from the hawks.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Draft the best player available, then trade Wally for Walker!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Once again, edit by aqua. Contact Secretary LX for comments/suggestions.

Assistant Secretary is #1AWF.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Draft the best player available, then trade Wally for Walker!




i like this guy!!! yeaaaaaa zuca!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> They draft either Josh McRoberts or Yi Jianlian for marketing, Danny announces that {insert name here} is who he wanted all along, and would have selected them even if we had picked first. The neanderthals get excited and declare that we got the best player in the draft, and that the Celtics are on the verge of winning 750 games and 12 titles in the next decade. Then the team plays .500 ball, Pierce gets fed up and requests a trade. Pierce is dealt for 20¢ on the dollar and the neanderthals hold a circle jerk to celebrate the best young team in the NBA. In 2014, after three playoff appearances in thirteen seasons, Wyc. & Co. sell the team to a group composed of actual basketball fans, who proceed to clean house and bring in competent management. The Celtics win a title before my demise.


Been watching a little too much _Good Will Hunting_ recently? 

Let's take it one losing season at a time.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Draft the best player available, then trade Wally for Walker!


Could you _please_ not jinx this franchise? Haven't we suffered enough?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> My pessimistic attitude applies here. What happens when (if) we don't get either of 'em? Where does this franchise go? What kind of moves can DA make?


I wouldn't know because I'll be drinking the ritual suicide kool aid with all the other Celtics fans.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Durant and Oden are the easy 1 / 2 picks in this draft. They are however not the only exccellent picks. If we don't get one or twon, we still get a fantastic player, and trade away some youth (not Al) for a nice vet. The Celtics will be fine.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Durant and Oden are the easy 1 / 2 picks in this draft. They are however not the only exccellent picks._* If we don't get one or twon, we still get a fantastic player,*_ and trade away some youth (not Al) for a nice vet. The Celtics will be fine.



one or twon???? hmmmmmmm causeway who do you want back in green???

but really durant and oden are the easy 1/2 as long as they both declare...i think the scary thing is if we end up with the 4th or 5th pick then we will get jokim noah and be just as bad next year


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

If the C's don't get Oden or Durant, they should draft Brandan Wright. And then fire Danny Ainge! And then hire Bird!!!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> one or twon???? hmmmmmmm causeway who do you want back in green???


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Could you _please_ not jinx this franchise? Haven't we suffered enough?


And keeping Wally having Green, Allen and Delonte that could play Wally minutes while using Scalabrine as the starting PF isn't enough jinxing for your team?

C'mon, Walker need Boston, and Boston need Walker...!


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> but really durant and oden are the easy 1/2 as long as they both declare...i think the scary thing is if we end up with the 4th or 5th pick then we will get jokim noah and be just as bad next year


I don't follow college basketball, so I don't know anything about Noah. Everyone keeps saying he would be a horrible pick. If he's such a horrible player, why would he be drafted so high?


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

mrsister said:


> I don't follow college basketball, so I don't know anything about Noah. Everyone keeps saying he would be a horrible pick. If he's such a horrible player, why would he be drafted so high?


Noah had a great run in the NCAA tournament last year and would have been a VERY high pick had he come out of college then. Because of that many people had him pencilled in as a high pick this year as well but he hasn't produced nearly as well this year. He's not a terrible player but his game is better suited for college than the NBA IMHO.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

there's still a couple big man prospects available if they come out, should the celts fail to get oden or durant. hawes, lopez and wright. i just hope they don't get hibbert.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Exactly...the world will not end, and the Celtics should still get a very nice player, if we fail to get the either #1 or #2 picks.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

Causeway said:


> Exactly...the world will not end, and the Celtics should still get a very nice player, if we fail to get the either #1 or #2 picks.


Yup, the world will not end. Except for Danny's GM stint with the Celtics! Because if the Celtics don't get either Oden or Durant, Ainge's plan is screwed because for all the young talent he has, none are NBA superstar material.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

dru_jones said:


> Yup, the world will not end. Except for Danny's GM stint with the Celtics! Because if the Celtics don't get either Oden or Durant, Ainge's plan is screwed because for all the young talent he has, none are NBA superstar material.


Seen the 22 year old Al Jefferson lately?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

dru_jones said:


> Yup, the world will not end. Except for Danny's GM stint with the Celtics! Because if the Celtics don't get either Oden or Durant, Ainge's plan is screwed because for all the young talent he has, none are NBA superstar material.


Danny's plan was to get young athletic guys, not tank for Gred Oden until he saw no other choice 20 games into the season.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

i know ainge's plan wasn't to tank the season but with the way the team started this year, the only way the celtics win is if the youngsters develop and the team gets either oden or durant in the draft.

at least jefferson and green are starting to get it. would've said the same for allen but he had that freak injury trying to show off. for all the celts young talent, gerald and al are the only real keepers. you could add delonte and ryan to that list but only as supersubs. i'll withhold judgment on rondo until we see his improvement after his first offseason.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm fairly certain that Ainge would select Durant over Oden or at least trade the top pick, if the Celtics manage to win the lottery, for the second pick.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I think this is moot. Count on the #5 pick....

Fire Rivers. Fire the dancers. Turn down the music...go back to black sneakers. Ditch the 3rd uniform.

Hire more advance scouts who analyze other team's talent.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

...and continue as a mediocre Ainge-led disaster for the next ten years.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

fire the dancers?!?! they are the only reason to watch games anymore


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> fire the dancers?!?! they are the only reason to watch games anymore


Oh come on AWF, they're not _that_ good looking.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Oh come on AWF, they're not _that_ good looking.



tru...but their bodies are ridiculous and dancers can bend in ways that make their faces an afterthought :drool:


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

i wonder what pierce would say should oden and durant stay in school for another year.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> i wonder what pierce would say should oden and durant stay in school for another year.


"Trade me right ****ing now."


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> "Trade me right ****ing now."


kekeke


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> "Trade me right ****ing now."


Unfortunately for us the trade will be to New Orleans for Peja Stojakovic & Hilton Blountstrong.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

If we don't get 1 or 2 we need to take best available which is Brandon Wright who will not be ready to make a franchise difference in year 1 but will be great someday. Then we will have to clean house. Everyone goes but Al & Paul, seriously, enough is enough.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

If Ainge drafts Brandan Wright I will flip a ****. Wright is a athletic foward THIN foward and always will be becuase he wont fill out much. Now while it is possible for players like that to suceed, its not possible if they can't shoot. Brandan Wright is an example of a forward who cannot shot for his life. There are also questions about how hard he wants to work, which bothers me extremely.

Check out these two career lines at UNC

11.6 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 51% FG, 86% FT 22.2 mpg

14.7 ppg, 6.2rbg, 65% FG, 57% FT 27.4 mpg

First one is Marvin Williams, who has not showed much in 2 years in ATL. The 2nd is Brandan Wright.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Everyone repeat after me, "Eric Weiss is an idiot". Trust me, you'll feel better. He keeps spamming Celtics boards telling everyone that Wright has "no desire" and as evidence claims that Wright "even looks like Mark Blount". Ignore him. Any "scout" that thinks Tyler Hansborough will be an NBA all star needs to find a new line of work.

Yeah, thin forwards never work out. Look at scrubs like Kevin Garnett, Chris Bosh, Rasheed Wallace, David West. Scrubs, all of them. Also, I'm not sure why you're comparing Marvin Williams, a virtual Antoine Walker clone, with Brandan Wright, who's pretty much a low post/garbage bucket scorer. Marvin uses his jumper to set up his to the rim game, Wright's all about taking the ball down low and finding a way to make the basket.

The only problem with Wright's shooting is a matter of physical mechanics. The very thing that makes him a great defender (those long, ****ing arms) makes him an awkward shooter. He needs a pro coach to work with to help him learn to shoot with those arms. But hey, Kevin McHale learned to shoot with arms like that, so will Wright. Wright will be just fine. And, ultimately, a great complementary piece to Jefferson, as he can handle the perimeter defensive chores that Jefferson struggles with.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ill tell u what...ASSUMING both oden and durant come out and we get the number one pick...which is still a big assumption in my book...i used to be a Oden guy but after this tourney im leading towards durant...oden has trouble staying on the floor, he doesnt dominate on either end while he is on the court, and right now his team is playing so much better with him on the bench with 2 fouls...i think this tourney hasnt helped his draft stock at all


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ill tell u what...ASSUMING both oden and durant come out and we get the number one pick...which is still a big assumption in my book...i used to be a Oden guy but after this tourney im leading towards durant...oden has trouble staying on the floor, he doesnt dominate on either end while he is on the court, and right now his team is playing so much better with him on the bench with 2 fouls...i think this tourney hasnt helped his draft stock at all


College officiating is even worse than the pros. Low post players get whistled for everything (which is one reason why the NCAA is bad for their games). Oden isn't going to get hit with all the ticky-tacky fouls he's getting in the NCAA, and he's going to get another foul to work with. Once he had two fouls he had to dial down the aggression, but he still lit up the Hoyas in the second half. He'll be fine.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/45418/20070331/durant_leaving_door_open_to_texas_return/


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> They draft either Josh McRoberts or Yi Jianlian for marketing, Danny announces that {insert name here} is who he wanted all along, and would have selected them even if we had picked first. The neanderthals get excited and declare that we got the best player in the draft, and that the Celtics are on the verge of winning 750 games and 12 titles in the next decade. Then the team plays .500 ball, Pierce gets fed up and requests a trade. Pierce is dealt for 20¢ on the dollar and the neanderthals hold a circle jerk to celebrate the best young team in the NBA. In 2014, after three playoff appearances in thirteen seasons, Wyc. & Co. sell the team to a group composed of actual basketball fans, who proceed to clean house and bring in competent management. The Celtics win a title before my demise.


So far, so far...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Oh no, I could not handle the Celtics with out a championship...oh wait, we have been able to handle it for the past twenty years...I guess we'll just redo another year.


..


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

ehmunro said:


> They draft either Josh McRoberts or Yi Jianlian for marketing, Danny announces that {insert name here} is who he wanted all along, and would have selected them even if we had picked first. The neanderthals get excited and declare that we got the best player in the draft, and that the Celtics are on the verge of winning 750 games and 12 titles in the next decade. Then the team plays .500 ball, Pierce gets fed up and requests a trade. Pierce is dealt for 20¢ on the dollar and the neanderthals hold a circle jerk to celebrate the best young team in the NBA. In 2014, after three playoff appearances in thirteen seasons, Wyc. & Co. sell the team to a group composed of actual basketball fans, who proceed to clean house and bring in competent management. The Celtics win a title before my demise.


Well, we've nailed down a best case scenario. What's the worst case now?

To believe that we'll have competant management after Danny's bait, blame, and market strategy is beyond me. Someone with power AND a brain is going to eventually figure this out and fill Wyc in. Until then it's ping pong balls and lots of them.

And if the team gets sold it's going to the highest bidder. If only Henry/Kraft could learn to like basketball...


----------

